# Elite Dealers



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

heights archery in wpg has them.

204-832-4421( I think)


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Elite dealer*

South Nation Archery Supply in Winchester Ontario 613 989 2943 Larry Smith. I have an XLR on order through Larry and I believe he has ordered one for stock as well? Paul


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

calgary archery centre has them now also


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Buy a real bow.HOYT And that is 1000 posts.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

I have dealt with both places.
Talk with Larry at South Nation.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> Buy a real bow.HOYT And that is 1000 posts.



congrats on a real mature 1000th post


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't worry about it Reed,it was a joke.I know Lookinforluker personally.I guess no one can joke on here.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

DODGE-3D said:


> Buy a real bow.HOYT And that is 1000 posts.



I thought PSE used to be your real bow??? :zip::wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Pse still make bows.Your funny to Serge:darkbeer:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats on the 1000th post now you can forget Hoyt and become Martin prostaff...:wink:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

oh just get a Darton.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gagnons sports in Oshawa is an Elite dealer, 905-725-5798 ext.3.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanx for all the help Fellas, well some of it anyway...lol. Dan I looked pretty close at the Hoyts and the Katera (looking for a hunting rig) would be a contender if it had a longer brace height and the XL is just a tad long. I am quite happy with the Cardiac I would just like to shoot a heavier arrow and still get good speed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

DODGE-3D said:


> Don't worry about it Reed,it was a joke.I know Lookinforluker personally.I guess no one can joke on here.



oh joking fine, I guess it was lost on me( but you could send a 737 my way if you have a spare one)



russ the 90's called they want there bows back


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark ,check out the new AlphaMax.I am getting the 35",it has 7.25" brace and 316 fps Ibo.New style Tec riser.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Mark, speed's over-rated. (I know... I know...) Anything shooting that fast is going to be really twitchy. I was checking out the Elites today. They certainly look interesting from a spec standpoint, but I'm guessing that to get those kinds of speeds with that kind of brace height you are looking at a really harsh dual cam. That's the only way you'll get that much area under the curve. That being said, if Larry's got a couple coming in, we'll see them soon enough.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Baldini said:


> Mark, speed's over-rated. (I know... I know...) Anything shooting that fast is going to be really twitchy. I was checking out the Elites today. They certainly look interesting from a spec standpoint, but I'm guessing that to get those kinds of speeds with that kind of brace height you are looking at a really harsh dual cam. That's the only way you'll get that much area under the curve. That being said, if Larry's got a couple coming in, we'll see them soon enough.


Can only speak about my Synergy (2007), it does have a serious binary cam and the draw is reflective of that but I REALLY like the way that it shoots. The one fieldish type round (it was actually a hunter round) that I've shot with it was a 530 and I RARELY get teh opportunity to shoot that sort of stuff so I was pretty happy...


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> Buy a real bow.HOYT And that is 1000 posts.


 That's why he's buying an Elite! lol


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Baldini said:


> Mark, speed's over-rated. (I know... I know...) Anything shooting that fast is going to be really twitchy. I was checking out the Elites today. They certainly look interesting from a spec standpoint, but I'm guessing that to get those kinds of speeds with that kind of brace height you are looking at a really harsh dual cam. That's the only way you'll get that much area under the curve. That being said, if Larry's got a couple coming in, we'll see them soon enough.


 I just got my GT500 this fall. I made the switch from a Darton Pro2000. Best move I've made as far as buying a bow. More work to tune, drawboard is a must. You can expect alot of tuning in the beginning if not familiar with them. EAF has a cam timing vid. that makes life easier. Well worth it. New Elites coming this January is the word I hear. 360fps is another I hear. The draw is smooth yet you know your drawing some power. Holds real steady on target.
As for my comment on the Get a real bow(Hoyt), take it as it is. Hoyt makes a good bow, just not for me. I think everyone who commented on it meant it as fun.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Tent City in Toronto now sells Elite as well.They had a GT 500 last time I was there.


----------



## downsouth (Jun 23, 2008)

*Elite bows*

Heights Archery In Winnipeg, Manitoba. (http://www.archerybymail.com/), or phone 1 866 261 3542 or 204 832 4421. 
Excellent service and prices!


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Baldini said:


> Mark, speed's over-rated. (I know... I know...) Anything shooting that fast is going to be really twitchy. I was checking out the Elites today. They certainly look interesting from a spec standpoint, but I'm guessing that to get those kinds of speeds with that kind of brace height you are looking at a really harsh dual cam. That's the only way you'll get that much area under the curve. That being said, if Larry's got a couple coming in, we'll see them soon enough.


That's what makes these bows almost too good to be true, everyone that I have talked to that has shot one says they are as smooth or smoother than my 337

As far as speed being over rated, well nobody needs a car that goes 180mph but they sure are fun


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Elite has a very high quality product but do a bit of research before you buy and find out what speed to expect with your DL.

Also these bows respond well to cam timing.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> Congrats on the 1000th post now you can forget Hoyt and become Martin prostaff...:wink:


I thought you needed 5000 posts to become a Martin Pro Staff shooter!:mg:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nope, all you need is to buy a Martin shirt, and know someone who has met Joel.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Stash said:


> Nope, all you need is to buy a Martin shirt, and know someone who has met Joel.


So all I need now is to buy a shirt:dancing:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'll sell you one cheap...


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> So all I need now is to buy a shirt:dancing:


Isn't that how most people get there sponsorship anyway?:set1_fishing:


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Does talking to Joel on the phone count?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Foghorn said:


> Isn't that how most people get there sponsorship anyway?:set1_fishing:


At least in some signature lines on this site!:mg:


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

I just closed a deal on a 2008 Elite Fire myself. Should have it in about a month I guess with custom's and all the delays. Will post a review when I get it.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Quit talking about me Duf mar!! I am listening!! LOL:darkbeer:


----------

